# Converting to a wireless network - NEED HELP URGENTLY!!



## Jrru2 (Jun 15, 2004)

Ok, here's the deal. I have had this laptop since June. It has a normal ethernet port and a built in wireless ethernet adapter. I have been using roadrunner, wired, for about three years. I've decided to take advantage of the built in wireless adaptor on my laptop. To do so, I've purchased a Motorla Wireless Access Point. 

I've plugged the Access Point into an electrical outlet, I've plugged the ethernet cord from the Access Point into the ethernet outlet the laptop used to be plugged into. I then unplugged the ethernet cable I had been using to connect to the internet up to this point. Now, the ethernet jack on the wall goes to a Linksys Router which is connected to the outside with a cable modem.

So, I turn my laptop on, configure the IP settings to what the PDF file said they should be, and rebooted. So Windows XP then indicated that the Wireless Adaptor in the laptop had connected to a wireless network. So far so good. But even though Windows said it was connected, IE wouldn't connect to anything.

So I looked further in the PDF file and went to the Access Point's config page and set it the way the PDF said to. I think I change a security setting. Anyway, after doing that and rebooting again, now not even Windows will tell me it's connected anymore, and I can't even get to the Access Point's config page anymore. I can't ping anything either. 

And yes, I reset the main router, twice.

HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> I think I change a security setting.


do you remeber which

i'm getting confused with which device we are discussing
reset the wireless router
then when you get that window is conencted wirelessly
do this and post
start
run
cmd
ipconfig /all

is everything set to dhcp

also just go through the connections again 
modem to access point 
not sure where the router turned up

*
phone line - modem - router - access point - laptop
*


----------



## Jrru2 (Jun 15, 2004)

I don't have a wireless router. The Access Point is connected to normal router. And I think I changed the security settings on the Access Point.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

http://www.onecomputerguy.com/networking/trouble.htm

above may help

you changed the settings on the access point - have you reset the access point ?

i would go back to before you started with the wireless setup and get everything working again - then start over

http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,1759,1277381,00.asp


----------



## Jrru2 (Jun 15, 2004)

Having no luck here people.

I've run the setup app on the CD that came with the access point multiple times. It tells me to hook my access point to my laptop directly via ethernet cable, which to me negates the point of a wireless network. During the installation, it asks me which ethernet card I'm using, because my laptop has the normal one and this Orinoco wireless NIC. Well, guess what? If I pick the Wireless one, the installation tells me it can't make contact with the access point. If I choose the regular ethernet card, the installation completes and does it's so-called configuration correctly. But that still doesn't enable me to connect to anything. I've tried it both using the IP it set it at during installation and the IP my laptop has normally been at one my WIRED network. Neither will work. I can't even access the access point's configuration page, and I've done SEVERAL 'hard' resets on it.

The heirchy of connections I'm trying to make work is Laptop->Access Point->Ethernet Jack->WIRED Linksys Router->Cable Modem->Line

I've reset both the WIRED router and the cable modem multiple times.

The Access Point is a Motorola Wireless Access Point WA840G.

Please please please, I'm going crazy here. HELP!!!!!!!


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> It tells me to hook my access point to my laptop directly via ethernet cable,


 excellent advice - never confiigure a wireless router with wireless - if you lose the link it can cause all sorts of problems.
so once configured the wireless ssid - etc etc

then when you disconnect the ethernet cable - you cna then try and setup the wireless connection on your laptop.

However, i would focus on getting the router to work with the cable first -

i'll have alook at that model


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

http://broadband.motorola.com/consumers/products/WA840g/downloads/WA840G_TroubleshootingPages.pdf

http://broadband.motorola.com/consumers/products/WA840g/downloads/wa840g_quickstart.pdf

http://broadband.motorola.com/consumers/products/WA840g/downloads/WA840G_userguide.pdf

look at page 1-10 of user manual - what do you have on the leds?
then section 2-9 starts to talk about the options to configure

page 3-17 displays connecting to a modem / router


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

Free software to check signal strength of wireless is netstumbler 0.4.0 available for download from http://www.stumbler.net/
use the above ot see if the wireless is transmitting signal strength channel etc


----------



## Jrru2 (Jun 15, 2004)

Ok, I may be making some progress, but it's not working yet.

I totally reformatted my laptop and reinstalled windows, and started the WAP setup procedure over again, configuring the WAP with a wired attachment initially as you suggested. I can access the WAP's configuration page again. Now, here's my problem at the moment. In Windows XP, it tells you the available wireless networks, and the one is obviously the motorola network. But to connect to it, Windows says I have to enter a network key.

I have no idea what the network key is. I guess the built-in wireless card on my laptop doesn't support passphrase? I've looked at the WAP's configuration page many times, I've altered the security settings to be able to switch from ASCII to Hexidecimal to Passcode 'keys', but NONE of them will work for Windows, it always just gives me this error message saying the network key has to be 5-13 ASCII characters or 10-26 hexidecimal characters. 

HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jrru2 (Jun 15, 2004)

And when you answer that, answer this as well. Windows seems to be recognizing, at times, another wireless network called Linksys. This makes some sense because the WIRED router at the heart of my network in this house is a Linksys router. Should I ever attempt to connect to it or should I just stick with connecting to the motorola network?

If anybody could answer that as well as the previous questions about the network key, I would be eternally in debt to you.

PLEASE HELP!!!!!


----------



## Jrru2 (Jun 15, 2004)

So no one has any answers for me then?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> I have no idea what the network key is


that network has wep enabled - so you need to enter the wep key on you laptop
http://www.homenethelp.com/web/howto/index.asp

goto you network connections
properties
wireless networks tab
highlight your ssid
configure
put in your wep codes

you have a router wireless - you have setup
wahts the ssid you setup

this program will see all wireless networks
Free software to check signal strength of wireless is netstumbler 0.4.0 available for download from http://www.stumbler.net/


----------



## Jrru2 (Jun 15, 2004)

You have to slow down man

Where do I find my wep key? 

Are a wireless access point and a wireless router the same thing? Because the box this thing came in says wireless access point.

The ssid is (I think) motorolaad4

There are no other wireless devices here except the access point and the supposedly built-in wireless orinoco nic card on the laptop.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

so lets take this a step at a time

1) did you setup the access point?

2) from the manual - the default SSID for that device is motorola + last 3 digits of mac address so ad4 - macaddres 
so have a lookk on the device for the mac address and it should end ad4 - then thats your wireless being transmitted.

3)


> another wireless network called Linksys. This makes some sense because the WIRED router at the heart of my network in this house is a Linksys router


 *No it does not make any sense*- unless this is also a wireless device whats the model of the linksys router

4) download netstumbler and instal


----------



## Jrru2 (Jun 15, 2004)

1.Yes I set up the access point

2.Yes, the mac address ends in ad4. Is the mac address by network key?

3.The WIRED router is this: http://www.linksys.com/products/product.asp?grid=34&scid=29&prid=561

4.Doing so now.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

cool
2.no the mac address will not be the key

netstmbler will telll us if that wireless signal is wep enabled
so lets see from there


----------



## Jrru2 (Jun 15, 2004)

So now it says it's connected to the motorolaad4 wireless network and the signal strength is 'excellent'. Except the ethernet cable isn't plugged into the laptop nor the router line. It's just hanging. And it didn't even prompt me to put in any key. Can you explain this?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

yea netstumble is a sniffer and just looks at the wireless signals - does not try to get out onto the net.

so does it state if its wep enabled
look alonmg the list of info for encryption between *type* and *snr*


----------



## Jrru2 (Jun 15, 2004)

It's under Encryption off, and type is AP. SNR is fluctuatin between about 54 and 70.

And it shows the linksys thing as well.


----------



## Jrru2 (Jun 15, 2004)

And now there's two more networks stumbler is recognizing...Netgear and HPSetup. So now it reads

hpsetup
linksys
motorolaad4
NETGEAR

No idea where these are coming from.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

i suspect just in the area..
OK on your laptop
goto connections
wireless
properties
wireless networks tab
in available networks
highlight motorolaad4
configure
nothing should be ticked here at all

In preferred networks - make sure motorolaad4 is at the top


----------



## Jrru2 (Jun 15, 2004)

You there?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

lost my wireless - playing with netstumbler and connections making sure the syntax was correct 
see post above yours


----------



## Jrru2 (Jun 15, 2004)

In available networks nothing is listed.

Remember the ethernet cable from the access point isn't plugged into anything...it's hanging from the access point down to the floor.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

OK 
1) are the others seen at all 
2) netstumbler - does it say the others are encrypted


----------



## Jrru2 (Jun 15, 2004)

None of them are seen in available networks.

Stumbler says that only this netgear thing(whatever it is) is encrypted. The rest are under encryption off.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

I would expect to see a signal strength on you laptop.
whats the laptop
can you turn the wireless on/off??
i know that you have to turn on wireless on HP laptops


----------



## bearone2 (Jun 4, 2004)

i run a linksys wired router to 3 computers and the 4th rj-45 cable plugs into the wap which provides the wireless signal to the laptop.

my key/network name was on the wap data plate, which came into play because in my case, wep encryption needed 1 less of the characters, i got this info from the wap/nic card tech folks and wouldn't have known because it wasn't in documentation.

i downloaded a client manager, added the default wap info with net name/wep, had a signal and was on my way.

in tcp/ip properties all of the computers obtain the ip address automatically.

good luck. hope this helps.


----------



## Jrru2 (Jun 15, 2004)

The laptop is a Gateway.

Well...if I just double-click on the wireless connection instead of going to available connections...then the status window for that connection comes up and one of the things in it is 'strength', next to which the green bars go all the way up. Also, on the system tray there's an icon for the wireless connection and its tooltip says

Wireless Network Connection(Motorola AD4)
Speed: 11.0 Mbps
Signal Strength: Excellent

That's the tooltip.

In the status window it says:

Status: Connected
Duration: 04:46
Speed: 11.0 Mbps
Signal Strength: all five bars are up
Packets Sent: 2859
Packets Recieved: 0

That's the status window.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

ok 
start
run
cmd
ipconfig /all
right click on the screen
select all
use the control key and c key together
then come back here and post 
control key and v key together


----------



## Jrru2 (Jun 15, 2004)

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Jon>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : jlaptop
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : woh.rr.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connecti
on
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-E0-B8-52-44-BE
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.100
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 205.188.199.4
24.29.161.137
24.29.161.129
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, December 09, 2004 5:02:36
PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Friday, December 10, 2004 5:02:36 PM

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : ORiNOCO Mini PCI Card
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-02-2D-36-FC-4D
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration IP Address. . . : 169.254.77.119
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

C:\Documents and Settings\Jon>


----------



## danharker (Nov 19, 2004)

Jrru2 said:


> Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
> (C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.
> 
> C:\Documents and Settings\Jon>ipconfig /all
> ...


Hello........ what the is the IP address doing there...?

Ok, So you are connected to your wireless network ok, what is the problem? - Sorry haven't been reading all the way through


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

so it looks like you are getting an IP from somewhere - but with a subnet 
http://ws.arin.net/cgi-bin/whois.pl
looking up that IP ?????

1) I assume you also have the laptop connected via cable to the router
2) so we need to connect the wireless upto a PC and look at all the settings
3) do you have the manuall available


----------



## Jrru2 (Jun 15, 2004)

This is the whois search result for that IP

OrgName: Internet Assigned Numbers Authority 
OrgID: IANA
Address: 4676 Admiralty Way, Suite 330
City: Marina del Rey
StateProv: CA
PostalCode: 90292-6695
Country: US

NetRange: 169.254.0.0 - 169.254.255.255 
CIDR: 169.254.0.0/16 
NetName: LINKLOCAL
NetHandle: NET-169-254-0-0-1
Parent: NET-169-0-0-0-0
NetType: IANA Special Use
NameServer: BLACKHOLE-1.IANA.ORG
NameServer: BLACKHOLE-2.IANA.ORG
Comment: Please see RFC 3330 for additional information.
RegDate: 1998-01-27
Updated: 2002-10-14

OrgAbuseHandle: IANA-IP-ARIN
OrgAbuseName: Internet Corporation for Assigned Names and Number 
OrgAbusePhone: +1-310-301-5820
OrgAbuseEmail: [email protected]

OrgTechHandle: IANA-IP-ARIN
OrgTechName: Internet Corporation for Assigned Names and Number 
OrgTechPhone: +1-310-301-5820
OrgTechEmail: [email protected]

# ARIN WHOIS database, last updated 2004-12-08 19:10
# Enter ? for additional hints on searching ARIN's WHOIS database.

Yes I am connected via cable right now.

This laptop is the only PC in the house with any kind of wireless connection device inside it.

I have the PDF manual, yes.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

Ok good - now lets see what the configuration of the wireless device is set to
so you will need to log onto the wireless device from the other PC may be good.

so page 2.19 if i have the same manuall as you
the last page has 
494153-001 
07/03

MGBO

and i have 70 pages in a PDF file

lets see
1) is it wep enabled at all page 3.5
2) see what devices its seeing page 3.12
3) whats the setting on page 3.16
3)


----------



## danharker (Nov 19, 2004)

Ooops...
I didn't spot the class B net mask *blush*


----------



## Jrru2 (Jun 15, 2004)

There is no other PC in this house that would be able to communicate with the WAP. There are two other PCs, but they are towers and they have no wireless NIC card. If I connect to the WAP, it has to be with the laptop I'm on right now.

I don't think the WAP is WEP enabled right now. The last thing I did with it yesterday was I went into its configuration page and set it to be an open network. I communicated with technical support at motorola and the guy said to use an open network because if windows is asking for a network key that means my wired router is already using encryption and so I don't need to use encryption with the WAP.

We're not looking at the same pdf manual, mine has 77 pages.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

oh dear thats a shame - dont log into the wireless device wirelessly - that can have problems - can you connect the lan cable from one PC into the wireless device

OK we may need to sort out the router bit - 
from netstumbler i dont expect to see wep so we agree there


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

look at post #7 and get the manual downloaded - so we have the same version
then make sure its the same device manual and i have not been reading crap all night


----------



## Jrru2 (Jun 15, 2004)

The manual you're looking at is for the right device...maybe it's updated..but it's the right device.

Ok, can't I just plug the WAP into this laptop and check the settings that way? Unplug router cable-connect WAP cable-check settings-disconnect WAP cable-replug router cable-respond to you.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

can do


----------



## Jrru2 (Jun 15, 2004)

Well...I got into the WAP's configuration page, and I went to the 'site monitor' part to check devices. There was only one, looked like a MAC address was there. I clicked 'Site Scan' just to be sure...it said it would disconnect wireless devices momentarily. It did, it scanned. Not only was nothing found, but the devices whose MAC address was there disappeared, and now in my system tray the wireless connection only says 'linksys' and 'signal strength - very low'. It doesn't say Motorola AD4 anymore. 

Now what?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

3) whats the setting on page 3.16


----------



## Jrru2 (Jun 15, 2004)

LAN Ethernet MAC Address 00:0C:E5:48:AA: D5
Connection Mode: Static Assigned
Connection Status: Blank
IP Address: 192.168.40.1
Subnet Mask: 255.255.255.0
Gateway IP: Blank


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

Ok 
so thats the IP address that the wireless wants from the router 
192.168.40.1


so we have a router details here
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : woh.rr.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connecti
on
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-E0-B8-52-44-BE
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.100
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 205.188.199.4
24.29.161.137
24.29.161.129
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, December 09, 2004 5:02:36
PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Friday, December 10, 2004 5:02:36 PM

giving out IP address of 192.168.1.100
on your other PC's can you do 
ipconfig /all
I suspect they will have an IP of
.101
.102 etc

so i think we need to change that setting on page 3.16 from static assigned to DHCP - then it should get an IP from the router 

so change that to cable modem - lets see what happens then

now connect your wireless to the router 
and then wireless connect to the wireless router and lets see what reading we get


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

just thought i would try something before you do that - but it may be to late


----------



## Jrru2 (Jun 15, 2004)

Ok, I changed it from Static to DHCP and it said DHCP info recieved. I then reset the WAP - not a hard reset mind you, just a normal one - because the restart button on the config page was flashing. After that, the 'LAN' LED on the WAP went red. I couldn't get to the config page anymore after that. Then I reconnected the other cable so I could type this. 

Now what?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

lets see if it gets an IP from the router - is it plugged into the router


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

can you connect to the router and see what devices are attached?

i want to see if it gets an IP from the router as 104 or something - then 
see what you get on the laptop - 
ipconfig /all
may have a problem with both the router and wireless dhcp - so we may have to doa hard reset to get back to 192.168.40.1
and work it from there.

BTW - its 20 past midnightt here - so i may close down soon....


----------



## Jrru2 (Jun 15, 2004)

I think we're making progress...I plugged the WAP into my wall jack that goes to the router, and unplugged the other cable I was using to connect to the net. I tried to access the net, and it worked...for two sites, then it stopped working. I'm on the cable again now. I think it may have been connecting via interference from something else, because on my taskbar the wireless connection still says it's connected to 'linksys' and the signal is very low. I think it would work if I could get it say Motorola AD4 and signal excellent again like it did before.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

1) Need to see what the router is seeing as devices - do you have a way to do that ??
2) yep i think your connecting via the linksys connection

answer 1

trying a picture 
Modem 
|
|
Router  IP address 192.168.1.1  which connects to modem as 192.168.0.1 as gateway and gets the real IP off the ISP. But provides IP address 192.168.1.02 - .xx
| | | |	
| Device 1 Device2 Device3
| Laptop PC PC
| IP IP IP
| 192.168.1.100 .102 .103
|
Here we want the new wireless device
So IP address is 192.168.40.1

Is that recognized by router
Can we view that IP on router list anyway

changed to DHCP  so it should be now given 192.168.1.104
however, it will provide IP;s to wireless devices of 105 to xxx
which may conflict

so lets see what the laptop gets


----------



## Jrru2 (Jun 15, 2004)

Well how would I go about seeing what the router sees as devices?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

yea thats what i thought would be a problem if there was noway to logon to the router.
OK - the only change you made to the wireless device was dhcp correct.
reset the wireless device - then it will go back to 192.168.40.1 or whatever the default was


----------



## Jrru2 (Jun 15, 2004)

Oh wait, no, I can log into my router. I can definitely do that.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

OK - have a look for something like a dhcp allocation table and hopefully the wireless devcie is connected as 192.168.1.104 or something - you should have a list of devices with mac address - your looking for the mac address of the wireless device


----------



## Jrru2 (Jun 15, 2004)

I can log into the router but I don't think the config pages have anywhere where it shows the devices it's seeing. 

Also, for no explainable reason, the wireless connection on my taskbar just went make to Motorola AD4, Signal Strength Excellent.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

OK 
on the laptop
start
run 
cmd
ipconfig /all
and post back here


----------



## Jrru2 (Jun 15, 2004)

Yeah, I'm not seeing any list of devices there. BTW, there will still only be three devices hooked to the router. This laptop(I guess that's the WAP) and two other PCs. Not four like you're suggesting. But yeah, I'm not seeing any table like that in the router config.

And why is my wireless connection now saying Motorola AD4 again?


----------



## Jrru2 (Jun 15, 2004)

Ok, do you want me to the ipconfig while the laptop is connected to the router or while the WAP is connected to the router?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

i think the other wireless signal are interfering - you wil see loads of issues on wireless interference - what we can do later id changed channels etc - 
but ipconfig /all on laptop now


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> Ok, do you want me to the ipconfig while the laptop is connected to the router or while the WAP is connected to the router?


wap connected to router would be good 
cant you have both laptop and wap connected to router????


----------



## Jrru2 (Jun 15, 2004)

C:\Documents and Settings\Jon>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : jlaptop
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connecti
on
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-E0-B8-52-44-BE

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : ORiNOCO Mini PCI Card
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-02-2D-36-FC-4D
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.101
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 207.69.188.185
207.69.188.186
207.69.188.187
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, December 09, 2004 6:33:51
PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Friday, December 10, 2004 6:33:51 PM


C:\Documents and Settings\Jon>


----------



## Jrru2 (Jun 15, 2004)

There, finally.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

ok so it seems to be getting an IP address off the wap now - still a bit confused 
why its not working

1) can you have the laptop conencted to roter and the wap connected at same time - or is this not possible


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

what does there finally mean - is it working now


----------



## Jrru2 (Jun 15, 2004)

That's not really possible...see, I'm plugging into an ethernet JACK here that is hooked to a single jack on the router. The router is on the bottom floor of the house and I am on the top, with the wall jack. Get it?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

OK no worries


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

on netstumber - for all those other networks have a look at the subnet address and see what yours is set to and the others
should be 192.168.1.100 - i guess


----------



## Jrru2 (Jun 15, 2004)

Ok

hpsetup and netgear don't have any subnet address right now - I don't think they're gonna factor in at all.

Now, linksys and Motorola AD4 both have the subnet address 192.168.1.0/24


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

hi - we can try a couple more things then i need to go - as its 01:15 UK

1)i want to see that the IP is changed on netstumbler - see above post -
2) then reset router - so its back to default
3) post ipconfig /all of laptop - with strong signal from your wap
4) netstubler subnet number


----------



## Jrru2 (Jun 15, 2004)

How do I change the IP on netstumbler?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

you dont


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

2) reset router - so its back to default
3) post ipconfig /all of laptop - with strong signal from your wap


----------



## Jrru2 (Jun 15, 2004)

Are you talking about the actual router router on the bottom floor or the wireless router aka WAP?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

wireless router


----------



## Jrru2 (Jun 15, 2004)

My WAP won't do a hard reset. Manual says to hold in the reset button for five seconds. I do that and it doesn't do a hard reset I don't think.

Um...just now I tried connecting to the net via the WAP and I think it was working but extrememly extremely slowly.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

try powering off the wap and doing a reset

on laptop 
ipconfig /all
post result

Ok - i need to go - this should not be this difficult - something basic and simple is missing - maybe johnwill will pick up on post a find a solution

so lets just see what ipconfig on the laptop is set to now

if it wont do a factory reset then it needs to go back to the shop - 
you can check to see if the reset worked by logging in the wap via 192.168.40.1 again


----------



## Jrru2 (Jun 15, 2004)

Ok the factory reset worked now after powering off/on the laptop.

Here is the ipconfig after powering the laptop back on, with the WAP(with defaults) plugged into the router...

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Jon>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : jlaptop
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connecti
on
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-E0-B8-52-44-BE

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : ORiNOCO Mini PCI Card
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-02-2D-36-FC-4D
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.255

C:\Documents and Settings\Jon>


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

OK - so at least we know it wont supply an IP to the laptop in that configuration
i assume your getting a good signal from the wap

i out now - sorry

you laptop needs to pick up an IP off the wap - which is has not done 

have a look at the settings in the wap - see if the encryption is on by default - if so turn it off 
try changing the IP on the wap to 192.168.1.200

then see if you get an Ip on the laptop of 192.168.1.201

hopefully someone else will pick up here tonight 
but as its now 02:00 - i'm off to bed

cheers

we could try playing with a fixed IP on the laptop tomorrow
or you may want to go back tothe shop and have the discussion


----------



## natcom (Sep 21, 2003)

try this Turn off the DHCP on the WAP you dont want 2 devices doing DHCP and see if you can acess the Wap setup page now and turn off WEP for now and make sure SSID Broadcast is enable, on your laptop give a static ip of 192.168.1.110 subnet mask 255.255.255.0 for DNS use the gateway ip from the main router 192.168.1.1 after everything is working then 
you can play with the WEP, now make sure you mach the SSID on the WAP to your laptop wireless network card if none of this makes sense to you please wait for more advance people to join in or wait for etaf and see what he think about it but im telling you this cause I setup my this way


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

Natcom - thats sort of where we where trying to go - great advice


> now make sure you mach the SSID on the WAP to your laptop wireless network card


 - i assume you mean in setting preferred networks area - we tried that an none where seen - if not - can you post how to do that

jrru2 - give it a go 
post back for a step by step guide if you need that


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,4149,1276145,00.asp

interesting point here http://www.smallnetbuilder.com/Sections-article16-page1.php possibly need a crossover cable between router and access point

you may want to contact motorola and see what they recommend 
http://broadband.motorola.com/consumers/support/phoneSupport.asp?productID=wa840gp


----------



## natcom (Sep 21, 2003)

As you can see on those pictures i when to network connections then rigth click on my wireless network connection device and click on properties then click on wireless networks tab if the SSID dont show up there you can click on add and set it as open


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

yea thats what we tried - but at somepoint did not see any networks there - although they where seen on the PC - verystrange - so i just focused on IP - using ipconfig.

thanks for the pictures that may help the poster


----------



## natcom (Sep 21, 2003)

well if he dont see his wireless device in there he most reinstall the drivers for that device


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

Natcom - 
would you mind having a look at post #21 onwards - thats when we did not see the network - but it was registering on the PC and had green blocks showing as excellent etc. post #29


----------



## Jrru2 (Jun 15, 2004)

Ok, so, what do you want me to do now?

BTW I've contacted Motorola again explaining all of this to them....they respond within 24 hours and I sent it in last night at about 10:30PM(I guess that's 3:30 AM for you etaf), so by 10:30 tonight I should have a response. I'm hoping they tell me something about why my laptop/WAP keep recognizing this linksys wireless network. I think getting a definite answer on that would bring me/us a lot closer to solving this thing.

But yeah, what do you want me to do?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

have a read of #80 - can you do that


----------



## Jack Horner (Jan 16, 2004)

This is a lot to try to follow, so let me see if I got this straight.
1)Router is on lower level of house - Linksys 
2)Three computers - two connected directly, one laptop, can connect wired, but not wirelessly
3)Laptop has built in wireless adapter


Can you use one of the other computers to access the router?
If so, connect the WAP to your wall jack, and from one of the other computers see if you can access its setup page. 
Your laptop should be setup to obtain IP automatically, and if the WAP has DHCP capabilities(I doubt if it does, because then it would be a router)turn them off.


----------



## Jrru2 (Jun 15, 2004)

etaf said:


> have a read of #80 - can you do that


I can do that, but am I changing those IP settings on my LAN connection or on my Wireless connection?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

follow jack horner for a while - fresh pair of eyes - i'm missing something really basic here
jack horner
yes you can setup dhcp on the wap - we did that last night and got an IP on the laptop. - I think - but it may have been from a neighbours wireless - linksys.
The wap is set to 192.168.40.1 by default and the last thing we did was reset to again.
I'll intervine with a post every now and then to explain anything as I have read the manual front to back and tried to research on web this afternoon

can you post the model of Linksys Router


----------



## Jrru2 (Jun 15, 2004)

Well I changed my IP settings to what was said in #80, on my wireless connection, but it didn't do anything. 

Would it make any difference if I rebooted by router(THE router on the bottom floor) and then tried again with those same IP settings?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

always post an ipconfig /all from the laptop - so we can see the resuts there


----------



## Jrru2 (Jun 15, 2004)

The main linksys router in the basement is THIS: http://www.linksys.com/products/product.asp?grid=34&scid=29&prid=561


----------



## Jrru2 (Jun 15, 2004)

This is the ipconfig after I changed the IP settings from #80 on my wireless connection, after which it did not work.

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Jon>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : jlaptop
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connecti
on
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-E0-B8-52-44-BE

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : ORiNOCO Mini PCI Card
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-02-2D-36-FC-4D
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.110
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1

C:\Documents and Settings\Jon>


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

the dns servers did you set that up on laptop ??
if so change to 
dns primary - 205.188.199.4
dns secondary - 24.29.161.137
which where on your lan connection yesterday


jack horner - as these IP where suggested and already started to change i thought i would just finish here 
and then we can move to your suggestion


----------



## Jrru2 (Jun 15, 2004)

Yes I set them up on the laptop. I just changed them to the dns addresses from the lan. That resulted in something I've encountered before in the last 24 hours. It connected, IE found a website, msn.com I think, but sites load extremely super-duper painfully slowly, leading me to believe this isn't exactly right yet. 

Also, don't those DNS servers change each time the 24 hour IP lease changes?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

just as a note see page 38/39 of the linksys router which supplies info on devices attached to PC - i think !!! we can look at these after trying out JH plan


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

yes - but if they are dns server IPs then that should be OK

OK so now go onto one of the other PC's and see if you can connect to the wap configuration pages


----------



## Jrru2 (Jun 15, 2004)

Look at this ipconfig

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Jon>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : jlaptop
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : woh.rr.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connecti
on
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-E0-B8-52-44-BE
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.101
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 205.188.199.4
24.29.161.137
24.29.161.129
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, December 10, 2004 3:30:25 PM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, December 11, 2004 3:30:25
PM

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : ORiNOCO Mini PCI Card
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-02-2D-36-FC-4D
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.110
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 205.188.199.4
24.29.161.137

C:\Documents and Settings\Jon>

Look at the LAN card....it has a lease and is dhcp enabled - those go hand-in-hand. Now look at the wireless card....no lease. I don't think you can just set those dns servers. Without the right dhcp they're meaningless and the right dhcp comes with the lease.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

you want get a lease because we have now set the laptop to a static IP and not shcp - so that accounts for the change there 
dns servers should be OK - I have mine fixed as I was getting network dropoffs and hardcoding the dns fixed my problem.

but lets try jacks plan 
can you logonto the wap from one of the other PC's 
so we test out
the link from PC via cable to router and then router via cable to wap


----------



## Jrru2 (Jun 15, 2004)

I just tried to access the WAP from another PC and couldn't do it.

To access it I should just type the IP address I set for it(192.168.1.110) in a browser on the other PC, right? That's what I just did and it didn't work.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

No - you type in the wap IP
192.168.40.1


----------



## Jack Horner (Jan 16, 2004)

On the WAP, If possible, set it for:
DHCP off 
Static IP of 192.168.1.2 If you are configuring through your laptop, Obtain automatically if configuring through another computer
On laptop
Obtain IP automatically It should receive an IP like 192.168.1.103 Subnet 255.255.255.0 default gateway 192.168.1.1 DNS servers 205.188.199.4 and24.29.161.137 If these are not being assigned automatically, you can set them up as a static IP
On both devices, make sure that *ALL* encryption is off until we get it working


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

205.188.199.4 - is aol dns server
24.29.161.137 - is roadrunner dns 
so no problem with setting those as primary and secounday


----------



## Jrru2 (Jun 15, 2004)

Ok, well first off, I couldn't access the WAP from another PC. Typing 192.168.40.1 did nothing on the other PC. So I don't think that is working yet. I will do what you just suggested though, Jack.


----------



## Jrru2 (Jun 15, 2004)

Jack Horner said:


> On the WAP, If possible, set it for:
> DHCP off
> Static IP of 192.168.1.2 If you are configuring through your laptop, Obtain automatically if configuring through another computer
> On laptop
> ...


Ok...I went into the config page of the WAP, just by connecting it straight to the laptop via cable. I made sure it was set for static, and I made its IP 192.168.1.2(that's what you wanted, right?). I then set the wireless connection on the laptop to obtain automatically. Didn't work at all.


----------



## Jrru2 (Jun 15, 2004)

Any more advice? Either of you?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

have a look at the devices connected to the linksys router - see if that page i supplied in the manual actual list all devices on router post #98


----------



## Jack Horner (Jan 16, 2004)

Jrru2
It is 5:00PM here in eastern USA, my wife and I are getting ready to go out for supper. I have downloaded the manual from Etaf's link and browsed through it. I will read it more closely when I get home and post some things then. One thing I saw was that Encryption key has a space between Motorola and the last 3 characters. The way you wrote it in your post that space was missing.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

Jrru2 - you there


----------



## Jrru2 (Jun 15, 2004)

Ok I just tried something else....tell me what you think.

I know for a fact that basement router has to be reset before it will recognize any devices which are brand new to it. So what I did was this:

I did a hard reset on the WAP
I went into the config page for the WAP
I set the WAP to be static and get it the following settings
IP: 192.168.1.101
Subnet: 255.255.255.0
Gateway: 192.168.1.1

Those are exactly the settings the laptop ends up using when it is connected to the router via cable. 

So after that, I went into the laptop's wireless connection settings and manually set them to the same thing I just set the WAP to.

After setting both the WAP and the wireless connection on the laptop like that, I hooked the WAP to the walljack and I reset the basement router. 

This did nothing. I couldn't connect to the net. One thing did make sense though. I had to reset the basement router again before I could connect to the net via cables. Meaning that for that short interval, the basement router was indeed acting like it was seeing a different device from that walljack, and not the laptop. Perhaps it did recognize the WAP to an extent.

Thoughts, comments, suggestions?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

while JH away 

yea - you have two device in conflict there - two devices cannot have the same IP address.

OK i have only a short while - lets get the wap and router working together - can you have a look at the router and see whats conected as I described in a previous post
reset the WAP so its back to 192.168.40.1
then the router should see this IP - and also its mac address

also post the lights on the wap info


----------



## Jrru2 (Jun 15, 2004)

There are only three things connected to the basement router. One is my dad's PC, it is right next to the router so it plugs directly in. The other two things that are connected to the basement router are walljacks, the one I'm using and the one my mom plugs her PC into. And currently my laptop is plugged into my walljack. That is what's hooked to the basement router.

Lights

Power is always steady green
Wireless is always flashing green when it's recognized
LAN is either flashing green or steady red when I plug the WAP into the walljack, when it's not plugged into the walljack, that light isn't on at all.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

I meant by looking at the router configuration information - log into router and see whats connected - according to the router - via one of the PC's



> LAN is either flashing green or steady red when I plug the WAP into the walljack,


so whats the colour on wap - reset wap and reset router - then post colour - is it always red when connected to your wall socket


----------



## Jrru2 (Jun 15, 2004)

We've been over this, the basement router's config page doesn't have a map to show what's connected to it.

So I should reset the WAP, plug it into the walljack, reset the basement router, and then tell you what the LAN light on the WAP does?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

post #89 - looking at the manual - i thought this gave devices - 
maybe wrong 

yea lets do the reset thing and see the colour of lights

also the lights on the router as well for the wap device page7 of linksys manual


----------



## Jrru2 (Jun 15, 2004)

Ok, reset them both, with the WAP plugged into the walljack. Right now the LAN LED is flashing green.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

so you should have a green light on the linksys router for the wap device connected correctly to the router.

AND

the device light on the wap - maybe yellow or amber and blinking


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

lan light is flashing green on what device


----------



## Jrru2 (Jun 15, 2004)

on the WAP.

And there is no device light on the WAP.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

???


----------



## Jrru2 (Jun 15, 2004)

What? The only lights on the WAP are Power, Wireless, and LAN.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

Page 1-10 of manual states 
power - wireless - device  

so the lan on wap - and device in my manual  is green 
and on the router is it green too.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

also from a PC downstairs 
start
run
cmd
ping 192.168.40.1

see if it times out or replies


----------



## Jrru2 (Jun 15, 2004)

It says that in my manual too, I don't know why.

Yes the light on the router is green.

BTW if it's of any help, this is the ips I'm getting for the wireless connection right now:

DHCP Enabled - Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled - Yes
Autoconfiguration IP Address: 169.254.77.119
Subnet Mask: 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway: Blank

The ping you suggested, timed out.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

no - i think thats the other wireless.

try the ping


----------



## Jrru2 (Jun 15, 2004)

I said at the end of that post, the ping timed out. And I've never seen the wireless say yes to dhcp enabled before.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

OK - so the wap is not being seen by the router. 
plug you laptop into the wall - 
then look at
ipconfig 
post result
make a note of the IP address for the lan - which should something like 192.168.102 - but could be 101 to 105 depending on what else is connected

then goto the PC downstairs and ping the ip address and see what happens


----------



## Jrru2 (Jun 15, 2004)

I can tell you right now, my laptop's address on the lan is usually 192.168.1.101
my mom's pc is .102
dad's is .100

and the ping of 101 would work, I've done it before


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

OK 
so by pinging the laptop - you have proved the route to your laptop - 
i would hope you could ping wap.

so i'm at a loss big time here - as i said this should be simple

unless it needs a crossover cable - do you have a crossover cable at all


----------



## Jrru2 (Jun 15, 2004)

I don't have a crossover cable.

Would/should it make any difference if I went into the WAP's config page and changed the IP to 192.168.1.101 - isn't it possible that my router is only accepting a certain range of IP addresses?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

yep is it possible - but dont give an IP it gives out as that will potentailly give a conflict
try 192.168.1.110

also have a look at the router config page to see what range it provides.

ON HE ROUTER - see page 4 of the manual - it does not like static IP in the dhcp range

have a look at page 53 of the router manual as it talks about seeing the IP and mac address of devices connected to router
dhcp client table


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

i need to go again 23:30 sorry this is such a saga - it must be very simple

have a look around at the router - it would help a lot if we could see whats connected and its IP and MAC address.

otherwise play

motorola have a help line on that link i sent you - they may answer with a simple answer - like it needs a crossover - or the address to set - or some configuration setting


----------



## Jrru2 (Jun 15, 2004)

Just one thing before you go...(I changed the AP's IP to 192.168.1.110 and reset the basement router and the ping didn't work), in the basement router's config pages, there is something that says 'DHCP Users: 3' and the number is in a textbox so it could be changed.

Does that mean anything?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

no dont change it - but it only haves 3 devices connected
heres the manual http://www.linksys.ne.kr/linksysboard/board/up_file/Product/befsr41V3_ug.pdf

so the router is not being seen by the router

DO NOT CHANGE ANYTHING ON ROUTER - dont want to lose that and internet


----------



## Jack Horner (Jan 16, 2004)

The linksys router - Open the configuration page - DHCP tab -client table this will tell you how many and who are connected to the router.


----------



## Jack Horner (Jan 16, 2004)

Since this is getting a little long, lets start at the beginning. 
1) Disconnect WAP from network - reset - 
2) Connect WAP to Laptop - Configure per mfg. specs - Starting on pg 3-1 of the manual in Etaf's link
3) Give it an SSID that you will remember -pg 3-3 
4) Leave security/encryption off for now
5) Under network access - pg 3-16 - Cable Modem - Your router will assign an IP - leave the rest of this page blank
6) Unplug from the Laptop, and connect to wall jack
7) from a different computer, follow the steps in my previous post to see if the WAP is being found by the router. If yes continue
8) On laptop Control Panel>System>hardware>device manager and make sure that the Orinoco card is working properly.
9) Control Panel>network Connections Disable or delete all
10) Control Panel>Wireless Setup Wizard you will need the SSID from step 3
11) hopefully everything works!


----------



## Jrru2 (Jun 15, 2004)

Jack

I will follow your directions and give that a try. Just wanted to say, though, right now the laptop is connected via cable to the router and that's how I'm one. Anyway, I just went to the router page and looked at that dhcp client table, and the laptop is the only device showing. Which is odd because my mother is using her pc's internet access right now, as is my dad. Shouldn't they both be showing on this dhcp client table as well?


----------



## Jack Horner (Jan 16, 2004)

If they are turned on they should show, if they are getting their address through DHCP. You can be connected to the router and use static addressing out of the range of the DHCP, and they won't show in the table.


----------



## Jrru2 (Jun 15, 2004)

You speak of a wireless setup wizard in control panel...where is that exactly? I'm not seeing it anywhere.


----------



## Jack Horner (Jan 16, 2004)

Which version of XP are you using? I have home with SP2 and it is in the Control Panel


----------



## Jrru2 (Jun 15, 2004)

I'm using XP Professional without SP2.


----------



## Jrru2 (Jun 15, 2004)

I just googled XP and Wireless Setup Wizard and it appears to be a part of SP2. Should I get SP2?


----------



## Jack Horner (Jan 16, 2004)

It should not be necessary, and it can cause problems if your system isn't ready for it (Virus and Spyware free, Programs up to date, etc.). Just setup your wireless adapter with whatever utility came with it.


----------



## Jrru2 (Jun 15, 2004)

If you're talking about the wireless adaptor inside the laptop, no utility came with it.


----------



## Jack Horner (Jan 16, 2004)

I would that there would be a program on your computer somewhere from Orinoco. If not how have you been going about configuring it? You can continue configuring it the same way. Wizards just make things easier.


----------



## Jrru2 (Jun 15, 2004)

This whole ordeal with the new motorola access point is the first time I've ever tried to use the orinoco card. This has been going since Monday, and the only way I've been configuring it is by right-clicking on 'wireless connection', highlighting TCP/IP, and looking at its properites, where the IP and subnet and gateway and such things are set. Should I be looking for something else?


----------



## Jack Horner (Jan 16, 2004)

Not sure, Look under Start>Programs see if there is something there from Orinoco. We should be able to get it going the way you have been doing it if there is nothing from Orinoco.


----------



## Jrru2 (Jun 15, 2004)

if you're interested this is the way the ipconfig for the wireless connection looks right now

DHCP Enabled - Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled - Yes
Autoconfiguration IP Address: 169.254.77.119
Subnet Mask: 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway: Blank


----------



## Jrru2 (Jun 15, 2004)

There's nothing from Orinoco. Should my wireless connection have certain static IP settings right now?


----------



## Jack Horner (Jan 16, 2004)

If your wireless is not connected to anything, then your configuration is correct. When you get the WAP set up, then it should change to 192.168.1.xxx with a subnet of 255.255.255.0 And the default gateway will either be 192.168.1.1 ( I believe, or the IP of the WAP).


----------



## Jrru2 (Jun 15, 2004)

So the ipconfig I just posted is correct if my wireless adaptor isn't connected to anything? So you're saying my wireless adapter isn't connected to anything right now? Then why does the wireless connection say it's connected to the motorola network with an 'excellent' signal strength?


----------



## Jack Horner (Jan 16, 2004)

Is your motorola connected to the router, or just sitting there turned on?


----------



## Jrru2 (Jun 15, 2004)

Physically it's connected to the router.


----------



## Jack Horner (Jan 16, 2004)

Have you gone through and reconfigured the WAP per my list in post 138


----------



## Jrru2 (Jun 15, 2004)

Yes, I have.


----------



## Jack Horner (Jan 16, 2004)

Now I am a little confused, a couple of posts ago you said that the laptop was connected to the router, now you have the WAP connected to the router? How are you accessing the internet?


----------



## Jrru2 (Jun 15, 2004)

A couple of posts ago you asked if the motorola access point was connected to the router or not. It was. The laptop is not connected to the router. I'm accessing the internet from my mother's PC.


----------



## Jack Horner (Jan 16, 2004)

Good. Just needed to get my thoughts straight. Can you access the routers DHCP table and see if it sees the WAP?


----------



## Jrru2 (Jun 15, 2004)

The DHCP table does not see the WAP. I don't know if it would even if it was working, because remember when the laptop was plugged in and connected, it was the only device on the DHCP table, my mother's PC and my father's PC were not on it and they are working with their cable connections.

But anyway, the answer is no, the WAP is not on the DHCP table.


----------



## Jack Horner (Jan 16, 2004)

I keep coming back to this, in your WAP setup, under network access, which option do you have selected? It should be Cable Modem
The IP that you have for the wireless adapter is the one Windows assigns when an adapter is setup to use DHCP, and the is no DHCP server available. In your network, the router take the place of the DHCP server.


----------



## Jrru2 (Jun 15, 2004)

Yes, Cable Modem is selected.


----------



## Jrru2 (Jun 15, 2004)

BTW, the LAN LED is flashing red right now. Does that mean anything?


----------



## Jack Horner (Jan 16, 2004)

Ok, for some reason your WAP is not forwarding the DHCP info. Try setting your wireless card up for static configuration 
IP 192.168.1.xxx where xxx is any unused number between 2 - 254 I would use 2
Subnet 255.255.255.0
Default gateway 192.168.1.1
DNS servers - there should be 2 - these will be the same as the ones for your mom's computer - from a previous post you listed these as 205.188.199.4 and 24.29.161.137
If this doesn't work, you may have a bad WAP.


----------



## Jack Horner (Jan 16, 2004)

Don't do anything until I look That up


----------



## Jack Horner (Jan 16, 2004)

From the manual that I am looking at there 2 red LEDs Power, and Wireless.
If it is the Power, the router has gone bad
If it is the wireless, the wireless interface has been disabled.
In either case, try connecting using the static settings I just gave you, and if that doesn't work, then think about taking the WAP back and getting it replaced.


----------



## Jrru2 (Jun 15, 2004)

No, this red led is neither the power nor the wireless LED. It is the LAN LED. 

And the static settings didn't work.

Could it be that the wireless adapter in the laptop is bad?


----------



## Jack Horner (Jan 16, 2004)

Could be the adapter in the laptop, but I rather think it is the WAP. Also the manual that I am using doesn't say anything about a LAN LED.


----------



## Jrru2 (Jun 15, 2004)

I may have made a development.

Just for the hell of it I tried using the cable that I normally hook the laptop to the walljack with, to connect the WAP to the walljack(as opposed to the cable that came with the WAP), and, using the static settings...it kind of worked. I was accessing web sites, and I even signed on an instant messenging program and checked my e-mail. But it was much slower than the normal cable connection, and from all indications I was told it would be faster than normal cable connection. Also, I accessed the router's config page. Also, I tried pinging the other two PCs on the router....the first time I tried pinging them, I got four replies on one and three on the other. Five minutes later, I tried pinging them again, as the connection seemed to be worsening, and this time I only got one reply from one PC and none from the other. But it seems some progress is being made. 

What of this do you make?


----------



## Jack Horner (Jan 16, 2004)

Ok at least you got connectivity. I hate defective parts (your included cable) it makes things so hard to figure out. 
Try setting your wireless card to obtain IP automatically. See if you can connect. If you can, the next thing th do would be play around with different settings, like the channels, to try to improve your signal strength.
As for being faster than your normal cable connection, no matter what you do, your speed on the internet will never be faster than what your ISP is giving you. If you are paying for 1500Kbs, that is all the faster the signal into the router will be. Also your router and NIC both operate at 100Mbs your wireless card and WAP max out at 52Mbs and lose speed as the signal strength weakens.


----------



## Jack Horner (Jan 16, 2004)

If I remember from a previous post, it seems like there are other wireless networks in your area. You will want to change to a channel that is not being used.


----------



## Jrru2 (Jun 15, 2004)

It might not be a defective cable, it might just be the wrong kind. 

Well, I'm trying to connect with automatically obtained IP but it's not working.


----------



## Jeckler (Jun 1, 2001)

Are you using WPA?


----------



## Jack Horner (Jan 16, 2004)

If it was the included cable, then it should have been the Right kind. Also, if you can't obtain IP automatically, I think the WAP may be bad. One quick thought - Is DHCP disabled on your router?


----------



## Jrru2 (Jun 15, 2004)

The option that says 'DHCP Server' is enabled. Is that it?

But if it were a bad WAP, why would it be connecting at all, even with static settings?

Just some information...the connection with the WAP with static settings isn't just slow..it's inconsistant. Some pages open up in the blink of an eye, some take forever and don't even finish. Also, I can access the router config page from it one second, but then not the next, but then again the next one after that. And pinging....sometimes pinging gets four responses, sometimes, two, sometimes one, sometimes none. All in the space of 30 minutes.

Also, can what I'm doing cause the internet connection itself to go off for 5 minute intervals? Because just now no PC in the house could access the net for about five minutes


----------



## Jack Horner (Jan 16, 2004)

DHCP server enabled is correct - just thought if that had been turned off it would explain some of your problems.
Can you monitor the signal strength while you are surfing the web? I had a wireless router that would work fine for 2-3 hours then quit. Reboot same thing, but would work for days if only running direct connections.
What you are doing should not have affected the other computers.
Also, have you tried to change channels, interference can cause lots of problems.


----------



## Jack Horner (Jan 16, 2004)

OK well it's 1:30 AM here, I am going to bed, but will catch up with you tomorrow. Good Luck - Keep tweaking - You are a lot closer than you were this morning.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

what a saga - having read "jack horner's" posts - so at least we have found a cable issue - I suspect that cable is designed to connect to a modem and NOT to a lan. I'm still not sure - but you may need a crossover cable from the wap to the router (phone motorola).

anyway - i'm interested in the way the PC's are all connected 
1) can you do an 
IPCONFIG /all
on all the PC's 
lets see if they have static IP's and what they are 
then at least we have a picture of the network for all three PC's conencted to the router - there IP and then we can make sure that the WAP is not trying to use an IP that is already set and in USE - that will NOT work.

*Post results for (1)*

*Linksys router*
(2) find out the start IP address and how many DHCP it has been allowed to assign - see page 31 of manual - post results - then we know which static IP address to assign the WAP without conflict 

Lets assume this starts at 192.168.1.100 and goes on for 50 - 192.168.1.150
From previous posts we know that the gateway is 192.168.1.1 and subnetmask 255.255.255.0
We also know from above that the PC's are set to - xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx

Now you should be able to workout an IP that will not conflict with these addresses
and also have some free address for WAP to assign
so lets assume that 192.168.1.10 to .20 are free

*Post results for (2)*

*Motorola WAP*
as jack Horner stated - lets also set the WAP up
so loginto the WAP config page
(3) Jack suggested changing the SSID - have you done this if so what have you set it to.
(4) using netstumbler - what channels are the other signal on
(5) change the channel to one that is not used - post 
(6) Leave security/encryption off for now
(7) Page 3-16 setup the WAP static IP to whatever IP address you have found from (1&2) above lets 
assume 
IP address 192.168.1.10
subnetmask 255.255.255.0 
gateway 192.168.1.1

*Post results for (3,4,5,6.7)*

*LAPTOP*
(8) Turnoff any firewalls on laptop
(9) does the laptop detect the wireless ?
(10) IPCONFIG /all

*Post results for (8,9,10)*

now I suspect this will be all zeros for the wireless connection. 
(11) Now goto connections rightclick on *wireless connection* properties, highlight TCP/IP - properties - tick "use the following IP address" 
enter IP Address - this depends on (7) above - but lets add 5 to the WAP static IP - so in my example 192.168.1.15
subnet mask 255.255.255.0
gateway 192.168.1.1

*Post results for (11)*

*Motorola WAP Again*
(12) Now we have everything set up - router, wap, laptop - what are the lights doing on the front of WAP - when you try access the web with the laptop - or try ping 192.168.1.xxx choose varios IP's

I hope to see some activity lights on the WAP - I think the lan/device lamp should be blinking - page 1-10 of WAP manual

*Post results for (12)*

So in conclusion 
a) we have established the network picture for all PC's
b) we have setup an WAP which does not conflict
c) we have set up the laptop whcih does not conflict

*so it should all work*

*
I would suggest Phone motorola and find out if connecting the WAP LAN connection to a router LAN connection requires a crossover or straight cable.*

I have just played with another laptop and chaned config - fixed IP - wireless channel etc etc and its all working fine - so the advice is cool


----------



## Jack Horner (Jan 16, 2004)

Something hit me while I was sleeping (I do some of my best work then). I believe that in an earlier thread you mentioned in an earlier thread that in the router , under the DHCP tab, number of DHCP users was set to 3. This would explain why you can't connect wirelessly when the computer is set to auto obtain, as all available addresses are already in use (your mom's, your dad', and the WAP) . Change this value to something larger like 10. Set your laptop to auto connect and see what happens. 
Etaf - I don't believe that a crossover cable will work, because he can now connect with the same cable that he uses for his laptop.


----------



## Jrru2 (Jun 15, 2004)

Good morning guys. I am posting this via wireless 

I think we're having some connection problems that are completley external to this whole situation...our net connection has been spontaniously going on and off since Thursday night.

As for the cables....I know one kind is called a crossover and the other kind is called a straightthrough...and I know one is for connection a PC to another PC and the other is for connection a PC to a network. But I'm at a loss for which is which. My best guess is that the cable packaged with the WAP is meant for connecting PC to PC, which translates to WAP to PC for configuring the WAP. I don't think it's the kind for connecting to a network.

I'll give that a try jack, the changing the number of users thing.

Etaf I'll get back to you in a bit the ips for the three computers.

One other question...With the static settings I have this laptop's IP set to be 192.168.1.103. When I try setting back at .101, which is what the laptop was when it was connected via cable, the connection becomes worse and I can't access the router, and also Windows tells me there's an IP conflict on the network, because another device has the same IP. How do I resolve this? Do I delete the existing .101 entry in the router's DHCP table?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

slow down a bit there - hi good morning - late afternoon here - if your posting by wireless - then its all working now correct.....


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> I think we're having some connection problems that are completley external to this whole situation...our net connection has been spontaniously going on and off since Thursday night.


 - thats bad news nowonder we where having such a problem  


> As for the cables....I know one kind is called a crossover and the other kind is called a straightthrough...and I know one is for connection a PC to another PC and the other is for connection a PC to a network. But I'm at a loss for which is which. My best guess is that the cable packaged with the WAP is meant for connecting PC to PC, which translates to WAP to PC for configuring the WAP. I don't think it's the kind for connecting to a network.


crossover = PC to PC 
straight = PC to router
some router to router with just lan connections require crossover



> I'll give that a try jack, the changing the number of users thing.


Try one thing at a time - in my post one of the items asks about IP range and number of IP address - i gave 50 as an example this will also answer this question


> Etaf I'll get back to you in a bit the ips for the three computers.


 as we are online together - post results of each stage - then i can advise as we go through the points



> One other question...With the static settings I have this laptop's IP set to be 192.168.1.103. When I try setting back at .101, which is what the laptop was when it was connected via cable, the connection becomes worse and I can't access the router, and also Windows tells me there's an IP conflict on the network, because another device has the same IP. How do I resolve this? Do I delete the existing .101 entry in the router's DHCP table?


some other device may have been given .101 - with dhcp you dont always get the same IP - hence my first part of my post to avoid this


----------



## Jrru2 (Jun 15, 2004)

Ok, changing the number of dhcp users thing worked and now I am connecting with automatically obtained IP settings.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

so all fixed and rock and rolling correct ??


----------



## Jrru2 (Jun 15, 2004)

Not exactly. I mean the DHCP is working now and the wireless connection is working, but the overall connection keeps going and coming. It's really perplexing because sometimes it's all three computers that loose internet access, sometimes it's two out of three, sometimes it's just mine. All in the span of 30 minutes. My thinking is that even if the ISP were having trouble, I should still be able to access the basement router config pages even if I can't get to the internet, but I can't even do that when the connection 'goes'. To back this up, I tried pinging the other PCs when the connection was 'gone' and it couldn't 'reach host destination' aka couldn't see the router let alone the PCs. Weird.

I'm not even sure the connection will still be around when I click the submit button in a sec. *Yep, had to C&P this and wait for the connection to come back to post this.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

OK - so thats really a different problem - but a new one correct??


> Not exactly. I mean the DHCP is working now and the wireless connection is working, but the overall connection keeps going and coming. It's really perplexing because sometimes it's all three computers that loose internet access, sometimes it's two out of three, sometimes it's just mine. All in the span of 30 minutes. My thinking is that even if the ISP were having trouble, I should still be able to access the basement router config pages even if I can't get to the internet,


are you connected via wireless - if so lets eliminate some things 
1) use one of the hardwired PC to connect to the router config - and yes it should be able to connect all the time


> but I can't even do that when the connection 'goes'. To back this up, I tried pinging the other PCs when the connection was 'gone' and it couldn't 'reach host destination' aka couldn't see the router let alone the PCs. Weird.


again is this wireless or is it hardwired ???
2) remove the wireless and use the cable from laptop and se if stable



> I'm not even sure the connection will still be around when I click the submit button in a sec. *Yep, had to C&P this and wait for the connection to come back to post this.


----------



## Jrru2 (Jun 15, 2004)

When doing those tests and having those experiences, that was on wireless. I've switched the laptop back to hardwire at the moment. And the connection seems to be stable, router can be seen, etc.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

OK - so everything is solid hardwired and with PC's and router - 
play for 30mins or so just hardwired and confirm that all working fine.

then we can worry about the wireless later as interference loss of connection is a common problem - but i want to make sure thats all we are fixing - 

so the answer was simple - I thought from the manual that the 3 was a readout of numbr of connections not the max users available - problem with working in early hours of morning


----------



## Jrru2 (Jun 15, 2004)

I thought about that too - interference loss of connection. Is that something that can be easily dealt with? I mean, can it be as simple as just encrypting the WAP's network? And should this interference loss of connection be effecting the other PCs' internet access as well?


----------



## Jrru2 (Jun 15, 2004)

So it's been nearly 30 minutes without a connection loss. Everything's working in this hard-wired mode.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

well a number of things have fixed my wireless 
1) was a firmware upgrade
2) was fixing the dns servers in the router

but I have a dsl604+ and from the expansys forum this was a known problem with lots of advice

things like - cordless phones - microwaves - other networks - glass - can cause these problems as well 
one one post he disconnected the baseunit from power and that fixed the interference


----------



## Jrru2 (Jun 15, 2004)

I've tried unplugging the power from the base router and the WAP many times, does nothing. 

We have two cordless phones and three cell phones in the house. One of the cellphones is about ten feet away from the laptop and access point. One of the cordless phones is very near the router and the cable modem in the basement. There is a microwave in the kitchen on the floor below this one. 

What am I supposed to do?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> I've tried unplugging the power from the base router and the WAP many times, does nothing.


what does this mean


----------



## Jrru2 (Jun 15, 2004)

Means I've tried unplugging and re-plugging the power on both the basement router and the WAP. And it did nothing to fix this connection loss problem.


----------



## Jrru2 (Jun 15, 2004)

So, you got any ideas or not?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

Ok - so reconnect with wap and turn all phones off and disconnect from the baseunits - not sure on the model of phones and if these willl cause a problem with any stored numbers ... but its a process of elimination...

microwave - only a problem if in use

I suspect its all these other wireless connections 

keep netstumbler running and lets see if it picks anything up at the time of the lost connection.

I'm a bit worried about the comment the router had a problem - as this means the wap is interfering with router... 
when it all goes wrong - check out the router and if the PC hardwired have a problem with access....
keep something like MSN messanger running (only if you have it on the PC - DO NOT INSTALL) - as soon as the connection goes MSN messenger will drop off

I'll look into firmware in meantime -


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

so from the website - Firmware Update 5.05
http://broadband.motorola.com/consumers/support/default.asp?SupportSection=HomeNetworking

so go into the wap and from control panel - look at what version you have see page 3-19
*DO NOT UPDATE* updates not being carried out with care can make th ewap unusable


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

anything - hi you still about


----------



## Jrru2 (Jun 15, 2004)

Oh sorry, I went to do some other things.

So what should I do first, disconnect the phones or update the firmware?

And when I disconnect the cordless phones should I just disconnect them from the phone line or should I unplug their power as well?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

dont update firmware for a long while - however,

1) post the version of firmware you have as posted above
2) phones need to be disconnected at the power side to stop them transmitting a signal


----------



## Jrru2 (Jun 15, 2004)

Can't post the firmware version right now...I'd have to look at the config page for the WAP and that would require giving it a hard reset and I don't want to do that right now.

Will do with the phones - not right now though, mom and dad are both using the internet and I don't want to screw their connection up. They're going out in a couple hours, I'll do it then.

But can you answer one more thing? This interference connection loss we're talking about...when it happens is it normal for it to effect the other PCs on the network that are hardwired?


----------



## Jrru2 (Jun 15, 2004)

Also what do you mean by 'disconnect from base units'?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> But can you answer one more thing? This interference connection loss we're talking about...when it happens is it normal for it to effect the other PCs on the network that are hardwired?


see post #197


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

the baseunits for the cordless phones are connected to the power - disconnect the power to the baseunit.

I know of a problem with interference which tookk a while to eliminate because he was turning the phone off and not disconnecting the power to the unit the phone charges from


----------



## Jrru2 (Jun 15, 2004)

Ok, I got ya. Alright, I'll experiment with all of this tonight(it's only 5:13 in the afternoon here). 

If the phones aren't the problem, what's the next step?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

DONT UPDATE FIRMWARE - until tomorrow - lets leave that for a moment .

have a play - try to only make one change at a time and record what happens 

its 22:30 here and i',m logging off in a minute


good luck

#206 post - probably a record


----------



## Jrru2 (Jun 15, 2004)

log of what I did tonight

I turned off my cell phone.

I disconnected the cordless phone - both phone line and power line - that is very near the cable modem and router. I then attempted to connect wirelessly on the laptop. It worked, for a few minutes, than the connection was lost. No success. All three computers lost their connection, and none of them could access the router until the connection came back.

I left that phone disconnected, and disconnected the other cordless phone - both phone line and power line - that is on the floor directly below the one the laptop is one. I attempted to connect, results were the same as above.

This all took about 40 to 50 minutes, just testing around with it and playing with it.

I then reconnected both cordless phones as it appears we can cross them off.

I've noticed something though. Many times, when the connection has been lost, the basement router, after a while, the lights on it change, and flash, as if it's been reset, and it is ALWAYS after this that the connection is back for however short a period of time it is. 

So from that you would think, 'oh, the basement router is bad, then'. But the thing is, when I go back to hardwired mode, with the laptop plugged into the router instead of the WAP...everything goes back to normal, no connection loss, nothing.

So does this have to do with my router, or is that just a side effect?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

side effect - i think the wap is causing a problem somehow and resetting the router in basement - but i have no idea why


----------



## Jrru2 (Jun 15, 2004)

Do you still think this has anything to do with interference? Or are you stumped now?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

dont know - pretty stumped - cant think of a way to fault find this problem.
what was the final setting for the wap IP?
not sure what would cause the reset in the router - even an IP conflict - because some fixed IP PC is trying to connect to the wireless ..... 

we could try putting wep onto the wap - that would stop anything connecting to it.

you need to put some wep numbers into the wap and also on your wireless laptop - connection you need to put the same wep codes into the laptop wireless connection properties...

I assume theres a good connection on the cables in thhe wap - network and power - good connection in wall jack

just a test - if you power off the wap does that crash your router???


----------



## Jrru2 (Jun 15, 2004)

Let me hook the WAP back to the router and then power it off. See if it does indeed crash the router.


----------



## Jrru2 (Jun 15, 2004)

Ok, just unplugged the power of the WAP while it was connected to the router...don't think it crashed the router.


----------



## Jack Horner (Jan 16, 2004)

Have you tried changing channels on the WAP and wireless card? If another wireless network is interfering, and it is also using DHCP that could be the problem.


----------



## Jrru2 (Jun 15, 2004)

1.Is there any way I can access my WAP's config page without doing a hard reset?

2.Does it matter what channel I set the WAP/Wireless Adapter to other than it not being used by any of the other wireless networks being recognized by the WAP?


----------



## Jack Horner (Jan 16, 2004)

How have you tried to access the setup page? I think I remember it being at 192.168.40.1 Try to access it wirelessly from the laptop.
No it doesn't matter which channel you use, just so the WAP and the wireless card are on the same channel.


----------



## Jrru2 (Jun 15, 2004)

Well I just tried putting them both on channel 7, a channel that none of the other networks being recognized are using(according to netstumbler), and it didn't change a thing. Connection works for a minute or two and then it's gone for five, then back for a minute or two, gone for five, etc.


----------



## Jack Horner (Jan 16, 2004)

Sure seems like you are getting some interference from somewhere.


----------



## Jrru2 (Jun 15, 2004)

Other than my wireless network, it's recognizing networks called

linksys

NETGEAR

and

hpsetup


Am I to assume that these are merely wireless networks setup in peoples' homes that are in close proximity to my own? 

Also, does the thing with my router resetting itself before the connection comes back, mean anything to you?

And if this is indeed interference, is there any way I can stop my WAP from recognizing those other networks?


----------



## Jack Horner (Jan 16, 2004)

I would suspect that they are neighboring networks.
Enable WEP or WAP This should the signals from the other networks from being picked up by your Access Point.


----------



## Jrru2 (Jun 15, 2004)

When I tried to enable WEP on the WAP, it told me to fill in the radius server IP. What is the radius server IP?

Also, when I selected WEP, all the passphrase stuff got greyed out. Just what is going to be my key to get into the network?


----------



## Jrru2 (Jun 15, 2004)

Never mind that. Ok, I set my WAP to be WEP, and I set a passcode. Problem is, I don't know where to input that passcode in Windows to acquire access to the network. Can anybody help me?


----------



## Jack Horner (Jan 16, 2004)

In the online manual, start with page 3-5 it will walk you through all the security settings. 
Radius Server IP - You need to contact your ISP
Try setting it up to use WPA-PSK no Radius Server needed.


----------



## Jrru2 (Jun 15, 2004)

I'm doing WPA-PSK. The manual tells how to set it, which I've done. It doesn't tell how or where to enter it in windows to gain access to the network.


----------



## Jack Horner (Jan 16, 2004)

Do you have a utility anywhere on your computer for the wireless card, like where you would monitor signal strength, and change channels? This is where you enter your password etc. If you can't find one, you need to contact the mfg. of the Laptop to find out how.


----------



## Jrru2 (Jun 15, 2004)

At the place where you change signals, there is no place for a password.

When I enable the wireless connection on the laptop, it gives a list of available wireless networks. There is a 'network key' text box at the bottom of this list. When I highlight my network, the 'network key' text box is greyed out.

I don't know if this means anything.


----------



## Jrru2 (Jun 15, 2004)

Oh and there's an advanced config place for whichever wireless network you choose. At first this checkbox that said 'network key is automatically provided' was checked and everything else was greyed out. I unchecked this to activate the other text boxes there. The passcode I set for the network wouldn't be accepted by windows because either it wasn't the right length or character 0 wasn't hex or some crap like that. This is really getting frustrating.


----------



## Jrru2 (Jun 15, 2004)

I know it's been five days, guys, but anything new?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

waiting to see if you have enabled the wep codes on wap and laptop?


----------



## Jrru2 (Jun 15, 2004)

No, I haven't. Re-read the last ten posts.


----------



## Jrru2 (Jun 15, 2004)

you still there?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

on / off - having power problems here.
answer 1-5
so recap 
1) whats the IP on the wap now
2) connected to router via Laptop cable - which when on laptop worked fine - no crashes
3) WEP - enable Y/N
4) WAP on channel 7 - no other wireless on CH7
5) Laptop set to ch7 

lets start there for now


----------



## Jrru2 (Jun 15, 2004)

1)The IP on the wap is what dhcp assigned to it...so 192.168.1.10something
2)Yes
3)No, I tried but it wouldn't work. I've tried both wpa-psk and just psk and niether would work. With wpa-psk, Windows wouldn't accept the passcode I set, one time it wasn't long enough and another time the zero character wasn't hexidecimal. With psk, windows accepted the network key I set, but nothing happened. I couldn't connect to the net at all, and Windows wasn't showing a connection to my wireless network(netstumbler was though)
4)Yes and Yes
5)Yes


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

should be able to ping the WAP and find its IP - then at least to gain access to the device you should not need to do a hardreset - I think you could also set this to a fixed IP 192.168.1.110 or something thats not in use.
BUT thats an aside - focus ......

so how long does it run now before resetting the router.
have you run netstumbler anything happen to the wireless before the router resets.

have you tried repostioning the wep 
Are you still getting a poor connection speed

just an idea - turn off wap - do you lose internet access from wireless laptop - just in case you are actually logging onto someone else wireless

can you do a print screen and post images of the wireless network setup screens on the laptop 
connections - wireless - properties - wireless tab


----------



## Jrru2 (Jun 15, 2004)

Usually only a minute or two before the connection gets lost.

In netstumbler, on the graph thing for my wireless network, when the connection is gone, it's only black, and the graph starts drawing its lines again when the connection comes back. That's what it's supposed to do I guess.

When the connection works, the speed is more or less good.

I'm definitely logging onto my own WAP because Windows always says I'm connected to the SSID that I assigned to my WAP.

Yeah I'll do printscreens. I'll post them in a bit.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> In netstumbler, on the graph thing for my wireless network, when the connection is gone, it's only black, and the graph starts drawing its lines again when the connection comes back. That's what it's supposed to do I guess.


Would not think so - thats a program just monitoring the signal - so if you have it running on laptop- and the wap not connected to the router - it still reads a signal - remember from before - so i'm surprised the signal goes - obviously the WAP is doing something.

we know swithing the wap power on/off had no impact 
mmmmmmmmmmmm

so when the router crashes the wireless signal also stops correct


----------



## Jrru2 (Jun 15, 2004)

I guess, if you say so.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

OK - so we have two things going on
1) the WAP reserts the router and everyone loses connection
2) the WAP wireless signal also drops off.

may happen or always happens at same time 
correct


----------



## Jrru2 (Jun 15, 2004)

Yeah, that sounds right.


----------



## Jrru2 (Jun 15, 2004)

Printscreens


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

wirelessnetworks

so whats your SSID now 

highlight your SSID and then goto configure - and post picture of association tab

also disconnect the WAP from the network and monitor th ewireless signal on netstumbler


----------



## Jrru2 (Jun 15, 2004)

U2Wire

Ok, here ya go


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

OK that stats WEP enabled and that the key is provided by the wap.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

also disconnect the WAP from the network and monitor th ewireless signal on netstumbler


----------



## Jrru2 (Jun 15, 2004)

Which tells me nothing.

The WAP didn't assign a key. It never did. I set a key. And the WAP isn't even set for WEP, for WEP it needed a radius server, so I didn't bother. WEP-PSK didn't need a radius server but it didn't work either. Just PSK, I assigned a key which didn't enable me to connect in windows.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

thats what i thought - 

so unclick both those boxes.
not needed until we put wep on

tells me things 

also disconnect the WAP from the network and monitor th ewireless signal on netstumbler
say for 5mins see if its a stable signal strength


----------



## Jrru2 (Jun 15, 2004)

And I can't monitor the wireless signal from the WAP with netstumbler right now because the WAP is set for PSK and I don't freaking know how to enable it on Windows right now and therefore netstumbler can recognize the WAP but can't tell me anything about it. *deep breath*


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

so how did you do it a hour ago


> In netstumbler, on the graph thing for my wireless network, when the connection is gone, it's only black, and the graph starts drawing its lines again when the connection comes back. That's what it's supposed to do I guess.


----------



## Jrru2 (Jun 15, 2004)

That was last night, not an hour ago.

Hold on, I'll just reset it to open network and then I'll monitor it.


----------



## Jrru2 (Jun 15, 2004)

Ok, I did a print screen of netstumbler after five minutes of monitoring.

I know it says 0 APs Active, but it's constantly changing from 0 to 2 to 1 to 3 back to 2 etc etc, never more than 3. Happened to be at 0 when I pressed the button.


----------



## Jrru2 (Jun 15, 2004)

you there?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

oK so ood strong signal then - which stays up - however, when you connect to the router - the router resets and the wap resets and you lose the signal 

any way of capturing this in a picture?


----------



## Jrru2 (Jun 15, 2004)

Well...if what's in that picture is normal...then I may not have lost the wireless signal during the connection losses after all. Let me run a test.


----------



## Jrru2 (Jun 15, 2004)

Before I do that, let me just say that something weird just happened. I got a message in Windows that said the advanced features of my synatpec touchpad driver have been disabled because another pointing device was found connected to my laptop. There is no other pointing device connected to my laptop. But my mother's computer is in a room adjecant to this one and she uses a wireless mouse. Could the WAP be picking up that signal?

Think about that, I'll go run that test now, seeing how the wireless signal holds up when the connection is gone.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

http://www.sonicwall.com/services/p...nd_Placement_Guide_for_SonicWALL_SOHO_TZW.pdf


----------



## Jrru2 (Jun 15, 2004)

What's that pdf for?

Screenshot of netstumbler monitoring wireless signal, from having a wireless connection to internet to losing it to regaining it.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

the pdf - shows an example of using the graph.

OK -so we are left with the WAP killing the router -  


page 3-13 on the wap 
Turn off the wireless signal 
with the WAP connected to router - does the router reset.

No wireless signal - means no interferance or someone else loggingon with a fixed IP in error - etc

Then If that still crashes we are left with very few options
router/wap compatability issue
wap faulty

a whole load of configuration stuff - which we cant see easily 

is the system up long enough to ping the IP of the wap ?


----------



## Jrru2 (Jun 15, 2004)

1.How do I turn off the wireless signal without powering off the WAP? Once Windows gets the signal it doesn't want to let go.

2.If I knew exactly what the IP was, I could ping it in two seconds. I could try.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

well you router is set to dhcp for 4 devices

so if you know the IP starting point 100 i think

if your other PC's are on - then IPCONFIG on each of those 
then you should know whats left

also the router had a dhcp table - so you may see it there - but i think we have been there before and could not find it 

the MAC address will tell you the WAP

page 3-13 of manual - untick box enable wireless router config - and if you know the IP you may be able to connect from one of the other PC's onto the wap - save a reset etc


----------



## Jrru2 (Jun 15, 2004)

You mean the 'radio interface' checkbox? Uncheck that?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

yes - maybe tht wont turn the wireless off completely.

wow this is hardwork sitting here - you must be well p.... off


----------



## Jrru2 (Jun 15, 2004)

I've been p.... off for a week now since I got the thing  

Ok, in the past fifteen minutes I've done the following:

Hard reset of the WAP

Went in, made the settings right, uncheck the 'radio interface' checkbox to turn off the wireless signal. Also disabled the wireless connection on the laptop, though that shouldn't have been needed if the wireless signal from the WAP was off.

Plugged the WAP into the walljack(essentially the router).

Let it sit for ten minutes.

Mom and dad's internet connections were not interrupted in that ten minutes. Repeat, the WAP DID NOT CRASH THE ROUTER IN THAT TEN MINUTES.

Hooked the laptop to the router to post this.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

wow - is the wireless signal actually off - i was not sure - if that turned off the wireless or if it had some interference thing - what does net stumbler see??

- next lets turn your Laptop OFF - 
and turn the wireless back on - I guess you will need to do that in reverse 
connect the WAP to router with dhcp or whatever it used to work.

see if just having the wireless on but no connection from your laptop makes a difference


----------



## Jrru2 (Jun 15, 2004)

Netstumbler sees the other three networks(linksys, hpsetup, NETGEAR - and again I know not what any of them are) but not mine.

Ok, I will try that now.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

hows it going 00:20 here and i'm going to bed soon


----------



## Jack Horner (Jan 16, 2004)

At this point, in view of the fact that the included cable was wrong/bad if maybe the whole unit is defective, and should be replaced.
Also, have you contacted the Laptop manufacturer to find out if there is a utility for the wireless card, and if so how to access it?


----------



## Jrru2 (Jun 15, 2004)

Sorry for the delay.

Ok, I turned the wireless signal back on, turned the laptop off, and plugged the WAP into the router. I left it that way for ten minutes. Didn't cause any connection problems for mom or dad. Just to save time, since I knew what the next step was, I left the WAP as it was, but turned the laptop back on and enabled the wireless connection. I did not even try to access the internet after that, but nontheless, within 3 minutes, the connection for the other PCs had failed.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

maybe an IP conflict - 
ON THE LAPTOP
ipconfig /all 

post results


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

also post #179
when i asked for an IPCONFIG on alll PC's
can we try that as well

just need the IP ADress number only -so you dont need to cut and past just write it down


----------



## Jrru2 (Jun 15, 2004)

I'm back on hardwired connection...should I change back to wireless before doing ipconfig?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

both - post hardwared as your on
and when on wap


----------



## Jrru2 (Jun 15, 2004)

Ok, so I'll do this one by one, four ipconfigs. This is the laptop when hardwired:

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\>ipoconfig /all
'ipoconfig' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : jlaptop
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : woh.rr.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connecti
on
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-E0-B8-52-44-BE
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.104
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 205.188.199.4
24.29.161.137
24.29.161.129
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, December 12, 2004 7:26:53 PM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, December 13, 2004 7:26:53 PM

C:\>


----------



## Jrru2 (Jun 15, 2004)

ok, mom's PC is running Win98 and I can't make the ipconfig in the dos prompt copy in Win98, so here's the important parts from her ipconfig:

Mac Address: 00-04-5A-4B-E2-88
DHCP Enabled: Yes
IP Address: 192.168.1.102
Subnet Mask: 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway: 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server: 192.168.1.1


----------



## Jrru2 (Jun 15, 2004)

Dad's Ipconfig:

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : swr
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 4:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : woh.rr.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Linksys LNE100TX Fast Ethernet Adapt
er(LNE100TX v4) #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-04-5A-4B-E2-82
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.100
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 205.188.199.4
24.29.161.137
24.29.161.129
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, December 12, 2004 7:27:12 PM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, December 13, 2004 7:27:12 PM

Ethernet adapter Network Bridge:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : MAC Bridge Miniport
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : F2-DD-74-DD-9A-CD
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner>


----------



## Jrru2 (Jun 15, 2004)

And finally this is the laptop when connected wirelessly:

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : jlaptop
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : woh.rr.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : ORiNOCO Mini PCI Card
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-02-2D-36-FC-4D
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.103
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 205.188.199.4
24.29.161.137
24.29.161.129
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, December 12, 2004 7:52:09 PM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, December 13, 2004 7:52:09 PM

C:\>


----------



## Jrru2 (Jun 15, 2004)

So, does all of that tell you anything?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

and it crashes - yep


----------



## Jrru2 (Jun 15, 2004)

What? What crashes?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

so 
100 = dads
101 = probably the WAP 
102 = moms
103 = laptop on wap
104 = Laptop hardwired


so lets try a fixed IP on the laptop

right click on lan netwrok
properties
highlight TCP/IP
properties

now a fixed IP
click on use the following IP adress
IP ADDRESS = 192.168.1.50
subnet mask = 255.255.255.0
default gateway = 192.168.1.1

click on the use the following dns server addresses
preferred dns server = 205.188.199.4
alternative dns server = 24.29.161.137

OK

NOW connect via the cable and see if it works OK on the router an PC's are all OK

if that works - then repeat all th eabove for the wireless network

right click on wireless network
properties
highlight TCP/IP
properties

now a fixed IP
click on use the following IP adress
IP ADDRESS = 192.168.1.50
subnet mask = 255.255.255.0
default gateway = 192.168.1.1

click on the use the following dns server addresses
preferred dns server = 205.188.199.4
alternative dns server = 24.29.161.137


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

with you PC on and connected to the wireless it crashes the router


----------



## Jrru2 (Jun 15, 2004)

But their IP settings aren't even the same - why does it matter?

I'll do all that after you answer that.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

NOT sure - maybe the max number of address has been reached - remember the 3 you changed to a 4 
one of the IP has a lease so is considered used until monday.

scratching at possibilities - and a fixed IP is all we have not tried on the laptop so far....

and thats my last suggestion - cause when you connect your laptop to th ewireless it crashes - so if its not IP 's conflict or issues - then it may be as Jack posted a few posts ago - need some additional software for wireless on your laptop or take the unit back to the shop


----------



## Jrru2 (Jun 15, 2004)

I made the LAN connection a fixed IP, that worked fine, I could connect like normal. I then made the fixed IP for the wireless connection and when I clicked OK I got this:

"The IP Address 192.168.1.50 you have entered for this network adapter is already assigned to another adapter 'Intel(R) Pro/100 VE Network Connection' on this computer. If the same IP Address is assigned to both adapters and they both become active, only one of them will use this address. This may result in an incorrect system configuration. 
Do you want to fix the problem by entering a different IP Address for this adapter in the list of IP Addresses in the Advanced dialog box?"


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

OK make it 55


----------



## Jrru2 (Jun 15, 2004)

Ok, I did that. I am connected via wireless right now. Been working for a full two or three minutes without going. Gotta eat dinner now. Let's see if the connection is still up when I get back.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

Ok - wow what a saga

i may be in bed by then 01:20 now


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

well if that all works for a while - you may want to set upa fixed IP for the WAP - then you want need to reset to configure it.

set it to 
192.168.1.70

then everything should be cool with the world

you can login to the wap using that IP and no more resets

next i guess you will want to secure the wap - using wep  
wait for the unit to run for a while a


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

OK 01:50 - post what the situation is and I'll pick it up in morning (my morning ) your night


----------



## Jrru2 (Jun 15, 2004)

It was working when I left for dinner. All three of us ate dinner at the same time, so in that period of time nobody was attempting to connect. After dinner, that's roughly 30 minutes, I tried to connect on the laptop and it still worked. But then 10-15 minutes later my mom said the connection was gone. She lost it again within the next 15 minutes after that. For all I know it could've been doing that all through dinner and I just happened to catch it at on 'on' time when I tried it right after dinner. Anyway, plugged back in hardlined now.


----------



## Jrru2 (Jun 15, 2004)

Ok, after that, I went into the WAP's config and gave it static settings as well. Basically after that the situation remained the same, connect, loose connection, etc etc. The only difference was that I could now get to the WAP's config by going to the static IP I set for it.


----------



## Jrru2 (Jun 15, 2004)

Just search around the net for any and all information that could lead to a resolution....this is an online customer review of a different model/make/brand wireless access point, but sounds like maybe they were having a similar problem...

"did eventually get this thing working, but it took all day and lots of fussing, checking, and double checking to get even simple security settings to work. As well the manual could use some more technical details and cross referencing. In the end cannot be sure where the problem was, as the settings on my Dell TrueMobile 1150 wireless card are slightly different than those on the router. Initially I did have lots of signal drops but then that 'magically' stopped as well. Go figure.
*But still, renewing the IP in the router software settings causes a connection loss that is only solved by flashing both the router and cable modem - could be either device in that case*. I am happy with it overall - but I would probably buy a 802.11b/g only if I were to buy one (this one was a gift). It is my understanding that you need the corresponding proprietary netgear card to get the 108Mbps speeds."

A.Could this be at all the same as what I'm experiencing?
B.By 'flashing', is that simply rebooting the cable modem and router, or does that also involve firmware updates and stuff like that?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

yep could be the same - and yes flashing will be switching on/off.
they may have doen a firmware update - but you tend to only do that once.

I had a d-link dsl-604+ which took months to get to work, spent about 3 days with the shop support trying to get it to work - it would crash about 10-20 times aday - firmware upgrade - it then crashed about 2 times aday - then i searched the net and found a site called "expansys" http://www.expansys.com/forum.asp?code=DSL-604GPLUS - on there loads of people had problems - and one of the fixes was putting the DNS servers IP addresses in the router - worked perfect now for 6-9mths.

[My network has upto 6 laptops - pda connected depending on how many kids are home  - 1 laptop used wirelessly all day everyday, as I work from home on a wireless connected laptop. and two PC's and a printer hard wired + a printer wirelessly ]

I could not find your WAP on that site - I also searched the web for issues and firmware versions and did not find anything of much value - I think I asked in a previos post what your firmware revision was and pointed to a link for firmware - I also tried to find drop out problems and firmware fixes but again could not find much.

You have tried everything I can think off - The next suggestion was fixed IP in WAP with fixed dns servers - as we set up on your laptop....
but you have done that -

and my next suggestion - *return it to the shop.......*

1) you could play and see if its worth having the wireless - the advantages are mobility - so using your laptop all over the house - see what sort of range you get with that wap postioned where it is now - just check the stength on the signal on laptop [ NOT Netstumbler - although you could look at that too. As detailed in the PDF I posted] Just try all the places you would use a laptop - Garden etc.

2) Try the wap next to the router - see if the wireless signal is stong enough to reach your room, and the other places you want to work. 
REASON - an alternative would be to get a broadband/wireless/router - just make sure it has 4 LAN ports - some only have 1 lan.

3) if you are going to replacing - it may be worth getting the same make as the router.

4) you could phone motorola support - D-Link support for me was great.

5) Also the LAN cable was faulty.

6) A "G" will give you upto 54mps with other G wireless devices 
A "B" will give you 11mps - I suspect that may be all you have on the laptop 
BUT the limit will be the broadband speed anyway - so no advantage on B or G - except if copying files between PC's on the network -then you will notice the speed - the hardwire is 100mps 


> The 802.11g specification is a standard for wireless local area networks (WLANs) that offers transmission over relatively short distances at up to 54 megabits per second (Mbps), compared with the 11 Mbps theoretical maximum with the earlier 802.11b standard.


good luck


----------



## Jrru2 (Jun 15, 2004)

So let me ask you this, if I were to buy an external usb wireless adapter for the laptop, one of the g type, could that possibly make a difference?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

i really dont know, if its the wap with a problem or laptop wireless - all we know is that it crashes the router when you connect to the wireless - no matter how its all set up.

got any mates with wireless laptops - to test it out 

i would take it back to shop and or call motorola


----------



## Jack Horner (Jan 16, 2004)

Actually Flashing is updating the Firmware. By getting an exernal adapter, youwill probably have a stronger connection, and you will have configuration software, but if the WAP is bad it won't make a difference.


----------



## Jrru2 (Jun 15, 2004)

Well, I've updated the WAP's firmware. The update was successful, but it didn't fix the problem. GRR.

So now I'm debating whether I should update firmware on the router and/or cable modem.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

i would suggest taking it back to shop now


----------



## Jack Horner (Jan 16, 2004)

I would leave the Cable modem and Router alone, as they work fine when the wireless is out of the picture.


----------



## Jrru2 (Jun 15, 2004)

But how do you know a firmware update on the router couldn't better enable it to work with WAP?


----------



## Jack Horner (Jan 16, 2004)

I would replace the WAP first and then if the problem persists I would think about updating the router. Also as Etaf suggested, have you been able to find anybody else who has a wireless laptop to see if theirs works OK? This could help isolate the problem.


----------



## Jrru2 (Jun 15, 2004)

Wanna hear something weird? Just for the hell of it I tried something that was suggested a while ago - I moved the WAP to the basement and hooked it directly to the router - that is, I unhooked the ethernet cable that hooks my walljack into the router, and I hooked the WAP directly into that. I used the same jack on the router and the same ethernet cable to keep other settings the same. Well, guess what? The connection has been working for 10-15 minutes now without interruption.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

another iffy cable possibly ........ mmmmm

does the laptop work upstair wirelessly
walls etc block wireless signal


----------



## Jrru2 (Jun 15, 2004)

The cable attatching the WAP directly to the router is the same cable I used to hook it to the walljack in my room. If you're talking about the really long *** router that goes from attic-side of the walljack all the way down through the attic into the basement to the router, I doubt that cable has anything wrong with it, as when I use the walljack to connect hardwired it never causes any problems.

Yes the laptop works. The signal strength was very low at first and is now just low, but the speed of the internet connection is pretty much normal.


----------



## Jack Horner (Jan 16, 2004)

Which leads back to the interference issue.
You should have an empty port left on the router. You could leave the WAP by the router, and connect your wall jack into that empty port. You would then be able to access the router wirelessly form anywhere in the house, and also through the wall jack in your room if you wanted to.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> If you're talking about the really long *** router that goes from attic-side of the walljack all the way down through the attic into the basement to the router, I doubt that cable has anything wrong with it,


well apart from the power connection to the wap - thats all thats different ???

so 303 posts and what 7days later - it maybe fixed.....


----------



## Jrru2 (Jun 15, 2004)

Well, I was thinking that somewhere between my room and the room the router is in the basement, something was causing interference. I have no clue what though.


----------



## Jrru2 (Jun 15, 2004)

Jack Horner said:


> Which leads back to the interference issue.
> You should have an empty port left on the router. You could leave the WAP by the router, and connect your wall jack into that empty port. You would then be able to access the router wirelessly form anywhere in the house, and also through the wall jack in your room if you wanted to.


I think there's two more ports, not just one. I will do that, definitely.


----------



## Jack Horner (Jan 16, 2004)

I believe that your router is the same as mine, 1 uplink port, and 5 LAN ports, but when you use the uplink port, it disables one of the LAN ports leaving only 4 usable. So that leaves 1 - your Dad, 2- your Mom, 3 - the WAP, 4 - your room.


----------



## Jrru2 (Jun 15, 2004)

In that case, you are correct. How come the uplink disables a LAN port?


----------



## natcom (Sep 21, 2003)

is this the longer post on the forum  

happy to hear is working now


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

I tried to do a advanced search with min posts 200 - but wont let me
could well be - jrru2 has loads of tenacity


----------



## Jrru2 (Jun 15, 2004)

So, I have a few more questions(no more problems though)

1.Should I worry about the signal being 'low/very low' all the time, if the connection is working anyway at normal speed?

2.Should I worry about encrypting? I have a bad feeling that's gonna be another headache.


----------



## Jack Horner (Jan 16, 2004)

The circuitry is used to replace the need for a crossover cable


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> 1.Should I worry about the signal being 'low/very low' all the time, if the connection is working anyway at normal speed?


No as the signal gets low - often you will see the speed reduce - however, if its higher then your broadband speed you will see no effect. If your copying between PC's then you will notice the difference.
Sometimes just turning the unit through 90/180 degrees can change the strength - my wireless is in a cupboard and works around 75% of the house - if i take it out the cupboard and put it about 3ft off the ground - coverage is 95%



> 2.Should I worry about encrypting? I have a bad feeling that's gonna be another headache.


leaving this off - will mean other people can use your bandwidth and connect to the web. and potentially your PC's depending on there security level and sharing.

Glad to know its working 
when you had loss connection - did it crash the router ? - if not did anyone else lose connection - you mentioned you where have loss connections before the wap went in..


----------

